# push button starter



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

can anyone help me think of a secure way to install a push button starter (a la S2000) that would eliminate the use of a key? I think i can be done expecially if u have a security system with remote start but i can figure out exacty how it would work


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> can anyone help me think of a secure way to install a push button starter (a la S2000) that would eliminate the use of a key? I think i can be done expecially if u have a security system with remote start but i can figure out exacty how it would work


you still need the key to start i think .. i thought u have to put ur key in, turn it to the on position, then push the button? Correct me if im wrong? :banana:


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i believe you are right, tofushop. pushing the button is the same as turning the key all the way to start, when you let go of the key, it returns to the on position, where it needs to be in order for the car to run.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

TofuShop said:


> you still need the key to start i think .. i thought u have to put ur key in, turn it to the on position, then push the button? Correct me if im wrong? :banana:


you're right


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I had that on my B14, and yes, I must repeat, you're correct. You hafta get rid of your cigarette lighter (phone charging source) though, which really sux.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

anyway to replicate the option the Infiniti FX45 has, 

when you walk away from your car, the keyfab, after geting a certain distance away(20 ft i believe) locks the doors. When your within a certain distance(10 maybe) the door(s) unlocks automatically you can set how many doors in the computer. When the keyfob is within the car, you push a button to start it and drive away, no key in ignition. You never need to take the fob out of your pocket(unless you open the hatch) 
I believe lexus is using in thier high end suv as well. btw its the very last option you can get in an FX, so to find one like that means its got nav etc and costs 49g's


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow ... gonna pimp me out one of them sucka's when i get that amount of cash =P


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*Push button INSTALLED WITH NO KEY*

I have just installed the push button start with out a key nessacary if you would like one let me know AIM sexybabyjb :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## DustyD (Apr 22, 2021)

babyjbrooks said:


> sexybabyjb


Hey seen your ad im have to do that to my sentra any help woyld be appreciated


----------

